# Starting to freak out!!! Help



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I am 32 years old. I haven't had a period in 2 months. My last one was 1/21/2011. I have taken 8 pregnancy tests over the last 2 months, all of which have been negative. 

My cycles have been pretty normal up until 2 months ago. always 28 days. During stressful times it will come early, never late. I am really starting to freak out. I have no insurance at this time. 

I am having pregnancy symptoms like, nauseated, sore breasts, tired, food cravings, frequent urination, moody. to list a few. Maybe it is just psychosomatic. 

Am I too young to start menopause?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

ladyybyrd said:


> I am 32 years old. I haven't had a period in 2 months. My last one was 1/21/2011. I have taken 8 pregnancy tests over the last 2 months, all of which have been negative.
> 
> My cycles have been pretty normal up until 2 months ago. always 28 days. During stressful times it will come early, never late. I am really starting to freak out. I have no insurance at this time.
> 
> ...


Could be anything...

Best thing to do is go see the OB/GYN....


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

You are too young for menopause and even young for premenopause which can start as early as 35 for some women. Go see your OB/GYN.


----------



## NibbleNutz (Feb 20, 2011)

Why don't you just take a pregnancy test? They're cheap and available nearly everywhere.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

ladyybyrd said:


> I have taken 8 pregnancy tests over the last 2 months, all of which have been negative.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I once went 6 months without a period. Not a big deal. The gynecologist was not concerned. Then it came back. Now I'm regular.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

p.s. i was 25 at the time. Now i'm 31.


----------

